# Fischen in Chile



## jochen1000 (6. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich werde ab März ein Praktikum in Chile, genauer gesagt in Vina del Mar beginnen. Ich würde gerne wissen welche Süßwasserfische dort zu finden sind. Gibt es dort etwas besonderes? Freue mich über jede Antwort, da ich noch keine Ahnung habe was mich Angeltechnisch dort erwartet. Die Meeresfischerei ist allerdings gar nicht mein Fall...


----------



## Flatfischer (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Chile*

Hallo Jochen,

grundsätzlich ist Chile bekannt für erstklassiges Salmonidenfischen (Regenbogen-, Bachforellen, Lachse). Da musst Du dich mal vor Ort umhören oder im Netz nach südamerikanischen Angelseiten googeln. Die Anden sind ja nach südamerikanischen Verhältnissen nur einen Katzensprung von Vina del Mar entfernt. So knappe 200 Kilometer....

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## donlotis (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Chile*

Nun, da Vina del Mar direkt am Pazifik liegt, freundest Du Dich besser mit dem Meeresangeln an.

Allerdings erwartet Dich in Südchile und auch in einigen anderen Andenregionen ein herrliches Revier für große See- und Regenbogenforellen (echte Steelheads). Traumhaftes Angeln vor traumhafter Kulisse.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## jochen1000 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Chile*

danke für die antworten, was kann ich denn vom strand aus mit der spinnrute so fangen? welche papiere muss ich angeltechnisch mitnehmen und wo bekomme ich gastkarten?


----------



## Sockeye (8. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Chile*

Hallo Jochen,

1. Papiere / Lizenzen benötigst Du keine.

2. In Vina selber wirst Du eher nicht zum angeln kommen, aber ein Stück die Stadt nach Norden oder nach Süden kommen sofort Felsen. (Die ich bisher leider nur erfolglos beangelt habe)

3. Ich würde nach Valpo fahren und dort im Hafen am Fischmarkt die Fischer fragen ob sie Dich mit raus nehmen mit ihren kleinen Booten.

4. In Vina gibt es Charterer die Dich auf Big-Game Touren nehmen. (teuer)

5. Um in Flüssen oder Seen zu angeln, musst Du aber weit in den Süden,  wo die Seen und Wildbäche mit Forellen und Lachsen lauern. (die Gegend um Puerto Mont)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Tortugaf (15. November 2007)

*AW: Fischen in Chile*

Ich war in Chile u.habe dort im Süden schöne Forellen u.einen grossen Lachs gefangen.Im Rio Chepu auf der Insel Chiloe.Im Meer ist das Angeln eher eine Entäuschung,nur kleine Fische. |bigeyes 2 Klio sind schon viel.|kopfkrat Fette Beute |kopfkratHatte auch vom Land aus ,was grösseres erwartet.Big Game auf Schwertfisch ist möglich ,aber ein Boot zu finden das auch ausfährt ist nicht so leicht .Nach mehreren Anläufen habe ich es aufgegeben.Ich war aber in Norden in Iqueque u.nicht in der richtigen Zeit.Die Ausfahrt hätte auch mehrere Tage gedauert,die Fische sind wohl sehr weit drausen.:vViel Spass u.Erfolg in Chile


----------

